
Ask HN: Any Good Books on Internals? - diehunde
I just finished 3 books about internals and I really enjoyed them:<p>- Ruby Under a Microscope<p>- Database internals<p>- Writing An Interpreter In Go<p>Are there any other good books on internals of any technology out there? I don&#x27;t mind if it&#x27;s a language or a tool. I just think it&#x27;s pretty interesting to understand things at a deeper level.<p>Thanks.
======
jmnicolas
I immediately thought about "Windows Internals" which has a good reputation
but won't be useful if you're running MacOS or Linux.

~~~
diehunde
Still, it sounds interesting. I'm more interested in learning about the theory
right now.

~~~
jmnicolas
May I suggest "The Art of Computer Programming" by Donald E. Knuth then ? This
is considered as the Graal of computer science (I didn't study it but it's on
my to-do list though ).

